# New Tank and my fish are breeding



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

I just started my tank (29 gallons) about six weeks ago, and at present have two adult guppies, 4 young guppies (one of the original guppies must have been in a family way), 2 platies of unknown gender, 4 neon tetras of unknown gender, and 3 spotted corycats of unknown gender. My tank is completely cycled and contains hard alkaline water. I do 50% water changes once a week with cleaning, and smaller water changes during the week as needed if the nitrates rise (ammonia and nitrites are staying virtually non-existent at this point). To make a long story short, something has laid eggs on one of the many live plants in the tank. Obviously, these aren't from the livebearers. Gender issues notwithstanding, any guesses whether the eggs are from my neons or my corycats? Also, just how tiny would the fry be when they hatch? At this point, the glob of eggs is smaller as far as numbers, but SOMETHING is swimming around which is very tiny. I added some infusoria to the tank in anticipation of the hatching, so I'm not sure whether I am seeing teeny fish or teeny infusoria. Any guidance? I realize, of course, that they may also be more tiny guppies. Also, some snails arrived on the live plants. Do snails lay eggs? Is this another possibility? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, yes, snails lay eggs all over the place. Ooodles of 'em, in fact.
Your cories may be the egglayers, but my bet is on the snails.

Take a VERY good look at the tiny swimming things. Snail babies certainly wouldn't swim, fo you might have fish after all. Cory fry are smaller than guppy fry, so if the things you're seeing aren't the guppy fry you already recognize, you might have cories. I doubt that you have neon fry under those conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you! I hope they are cories. That would be fun!


----------

